# Odd Loach Behaviour



## starcrystyl (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there, new to this site. Was just wondering if anyone could help with a problem. My boyfreind finally got back his tropical fishtank back off our freind (who had been looking after it for about a year while he lived in pet free shared accomodation) and installed it at our flat. It currently houses about 25guppies (population explosion - will be looking to give a few away at some point), two loaches and three shrimps. The problem is with one of the loaches, a sucking loach. It seemed fine after the move two weeks ago but over the last two days it has taken to floating upside down at the surface. Temperature and pH all seem fine. Can anybody shed any light on why this might be happening and is there anything we can do? 

Thanks,

Suse


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

First, I don't think any behavior is unusual for a loach. They are strange and entertaining creatures. Second, We need more info about the tank (size, substrate, all inhabitants, lighting, filtration, decor, ph (now and when your friend had the tank).


----------



## starcrystyl (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I think the tank is 10 gallon but dont quote me on that. it has gravel, one fake plant, two live plants (no idea what these are), a filter, a heater, an above water light. a log that gerry the zebra loach lives in and a stone arch. current inhabitants are the sucking loach, a zebra loach, three shrimps and many many guppies. as to the conditions when my mate had them, she wasnt exactly as fastious as we are, the algae had taken over at that point. 
im just a bit concerned. every time i see him floating i have a mini panic thinking he has died. but i can say that he never did this when my mate was looking after them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site!

Is the sucking loach a Hillstream loach? (pic: http://www.aquarticles.com/images/Gordon&Stuart/Hill-Stream-Loach-Gastromyzon.jpg) I know they are called several things, but just wanted to make sure I knew what you were talking about. 

These are coolwater fish that like fast moving water. Do you have alot of water movement in the tank? 

You have quite a load for a 10g tank. Do you have a test kit? If so, have you been keeping an eye on the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels? 

I know the Hillstream loaches (assuming that is what you have) like to eat microorganisms, so I'm wondering if its just eating stuff at the surface. I'm not certain though. The behavior seems a little strange for a Hillstream loach, but I've never kept one so I really don't know whats normal for them. 

I'd check the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates and make sure you have some water movement for the little guy. Also, what is the water temperature in the tank?

Have you asked the friend if the loach has been doing this previously?

If its not a hillstream loach, then could it be a Chinese Algae eater (http://www.aquariumlife.net/profile-images/algae-eater.jpg)? If so, these usually stay near the bottom, so I'd say the behavior is a little strange. I'd still check the water parameters and see if something is off.


----------



## starcrystyl (Aug 5, 2007)

Sadly my worst fears were comfirmed late last night, and our lovely little loach is no longer with us. Perhaps it was just his time.

We checked the ammonia, nitrates, pH levels and they all seemed fine. The temperature is currently at 26 and the filter looks like its doing its job. 

To be honest, I am now in doubt as to what sort of loach he was but definatley not one of those (remember i wasnt on the scene when they were bought). Cant seem to find an image that looks anything like him!


And as for aour overcrowded 10 gallon tank, we will be shortly putting ads in all the local papers etc advertising new homes fo most of the guppies, and also they are going on a diet in that hope that they actually start eating the fry!


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Try this. If its a loach then that should definately work.


----------

